# Spouses Handbook



## HA (Sep 22, 2006)

Spouses Handbook
_*Contents*__*:*_ 
​
Introduction
Feelings
What It?s Like to be Mentally Ill
Tips For Living With The Illness
Communication Skills
Problem Management
Limit Setting as a Partner
Managing Violent and Disruptive Behaviour
Stages Of Accepting Illness
Financial Issues
Helping Children Cope
The Future


----------

